# Acer Travelmate Alt+F10 does not start recovery ----SOLVED!!!!



## iamme

Hope this helps someone!

1. Turn on your computer
2. Download IMGburn, then install IMGBurn
3. Download Hirens Boot CD
4. Burn Hirens ISO to Disk
5. Boot to WinXP from Hirens Boot CD
6. create an image of the hidden recovery partition
7. Extract all the files to a folder
8. Find mbrwrwin.exe and rtmbr.bin files
9. Copy those files to the C:\ of the laptop. Mine had an MBR.BIN AND a RTMBR.BIN ... ONLY COPY THE RTMBR.BIN .... from what i can tell the MBR.BIN fudges things up.
10. Now Click "Run" in the start menu and start DOS (type cmd into the run box)
11. get to C:\ and install the RTMBR.bin file.(if you dont know how type the command below)

cd C:
mbrwrwin.exe install rtmbr.bin

it will do a little "finding slot, added to slot 3" sort of thing, and thats it. then type exit. DOS will close.
12. Reboot the machine
13. It will say "found new hardware", let it install, then reboot again.
14. As it boots, hit ALT+ F10 and BANG! it should work!

if it doesnt, restart again, hit F2 (or whatever gets your laptop into the BIOS)

scroll through and on mine there was an option to turn on or off the ALT+F10, make sure thats ENABLED, and turn off quick boot to give you more time to hit Alt+F10

If it doesnt work the first time, try all the steps again, but it worked for me first shot. Hope this helps!!

Any questions my e-mail is [email protected]


----------

